# Clunk/rattle noise from rear hatch area



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

So, I had my '07 2.0t S-line in for the 25k mile service today and one of the noises I had looked at was coming from kinda under the trunk. I'd hear it going over bumpy pavement, but it didn't really sound like a suspension link, sway bar bushing, or spring. 
It turned out that the tech found a couple of "rear suspension shields" which he "hadn't seen on any other A3", so he removed them and the noise is now gone. Has anyone noticed any "shields" around their rear suspension? I want to be sure nothing useful was removed.
BTW, Audi of Rochester Hills did an excellent service job...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Clunk/rattle noise from rear hatch area (michA3er)*

Wierd


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Clunk/rattle noise from rear hatch area (terje_77)*

Yeah, I probably should have asked for these "shields" to take with me. But, as usual, I was in a hurry to leave the dealership and get to my next appointment.


----------



## LeTigre (Jul 8, 2007)

Sounds like I have the same problem.
There are two black plastic shields, one per side, about a foot long, running front/back below one of the rear links. Pretty much the lowest object on the underside.
The shield on my drivers side is loose and getting progressively worse. Took me forever to figure out where the rattle was coming from - I thought it was the rear cargo cover, spare tire, seats. Just waiting for my 10k service next month to get it fixed.
Matt


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (LeTigre)*

i didn't see these shields before the tech removed them, but what you describe sounds like the same thing. The service writer did say that they were scuffed up from road debris, etc..


----------



## Nuke-em (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Clunk/rattle noise from rear hatch area (michA3er)*

Yes!!! I'm not the only one!!
I had these shields fixed about 4 months ago because they became loose and started rattling. It sounds like they've come loose again. I have a service interval in 4,000 miles and I'm debating waiting it out or taking it in now.
I think the wonderful midwest potholes caused ours to self-destruct sooner than others. At least your dealer didn't tell you it was normal first time around.
Have you noticed any problems with having the shields gone?
Matt


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Clunk/rattle noise from rear hatch area (Nuke-em)*

maybe this has been the problem that I have been searching for. I though it was the sway bar but I will check this out. 
Any pics of these shields? installed or removed?


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Clunk/rattle noise from rear hatch area (BlownM3)*

Stupid me didn't ask the dealer for the removed shields or else I'd take pics. 
I haven't really driven my A3 since getting it back from the dealer last Thursday. The howling P6's have become pretty much intolerable, so I'm waiting for my new tires to come in from TireRack. 
It sounds like these shield were probably added as a knee-jerk reaction to some issue. It would be nice to know why they were added, so that we could know what risk we are running if they are removed.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Clunk/rattle noise from rear hatch area (michA3er)*

My sounds like something is in the spare tire well. It is a clunking rattle when going over small bumps at low speeds. Such as manhole covers and small potholes. Does this sound like the problem you had?
I thought it was my Neuspeed sway bar. I regreased it and it seemed to go away for about 1/2 a day and now it is back.


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Clunk/rattle noise from rear hatch area (BlownM3)*

Yeah, it sounds like you're hearing the same noise. I'd hear it going over small bumps or rough road.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Clunk/rattle noise from rear hatch area (michA3er)*

Well mine is the sway bar. I unbolted the links and left the bar installed and the sound is gone. The links are not loose and have no play so I am stumped as to what it is. I am going to use the softer setting holes on the links and see if it makes a difference. I looked for the shields but I don't have them on my car.


_Modified by BlownM3 at 2:43 PM 5-19-2008_


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Clunk/rattle noise from rear hatch area (BlownM3)*

Weird that you don't have the shields since mine is an early 07 S-Line too. Glad, though, you found the source of your rattle since I know how annoying it must be.


----------



## Nuke-em (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Clunk/rattle noise from rear hatch area (michA3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michA3er* »_Weird that you don't have the shields since mine is an early 07 S-Line too. Glad, though, you found the source of your rattle since I know how annoying it must be.

Mine's an early 07 as well. I wonder if they've since stopped putting them on?
Matt


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Clunk/rattle noise from rear hatch area (Nuke-em)*

Knowing Audi, a bunch of owners experiencing an issue is no reason to change a design


----------



## dzasta (Sep 20, 2007)

OMG I have the exact same problem. I was thinking about posting about this myself! I rattle when I go over imperfections in the road, small bumps etc... Wow i don't know if its good or bad that I'm not the only one. I tried EVERYTHING to try and find where it was coming from short of putting the car on jacks. I took out the spare tire, and ALL of the tools (jack, wrench, etc) under the trunk and the rattle is still there. I have a Jan. '07 build car and I hope its as easy as taking off this "shield." i really wish someone had a picture so it would be much easier telling my service manager what to do... Does our car come with a stock sway bar? and if so, could be it that the stock sway bar is loose like BlownM3's?


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (dzasta)*

If your dealer is cool, maybe they'd put your car up on a lift and let you look for the shield together with the mechanic. 
In my case, I couldn't believe that they actually identified and fixed the noises I complained about. I've not had good experiences in the past with dealers fixing noise complaints.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

My sway bar has been swapped with a Nuespeed bar.


----------



## Nuke-em (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (michA3er)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michA3er* »_I've not had good experiences in the past with dealers fixing noise complaints.

My service writer called it "normal" the first time 'round until I essentially said that an Audi is not supposed to make this noise and they're going to fix it. The best thing to do is go for a ride with the tech and cut out the middle-man.
Matt


----------



## michA3er (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (Nuke-em)*

Yeah, that's what made my experience here with Audi of Rochester Hills so positive. I think it just has to do with the attitude of that particular service department. They had someone ride with me to hear the noises, he agreed that the noises were real, and he conveyed the noises to the tech to be fixed.


----------



## willijud8 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: Clunk/rattle noise from rear hatch area (michA3er)*

Just removed the rear shields under the rear suspension, noise is gone. The plastic pins that hold these tight must be loosening over time. I saved mine but I don't think I will put them back.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: Clunk/rattle noise from rear hatch area (willijud8)*

The rear suspension shields were already present on 07s or even 06s. I beleive that VW started using them on the mkIV Jettas and Golfs, and thereafter.
As for the rattle- Here's what i would check:
(besides) the susp shields
spare area
the parcel cover (sometimes they tend to slip off the pivot point area-near the seatbacks)
or the rear seat back (to make sure they are latched properly)
often, i find the latter two the culprit.
e


----------



## JustMike (Jun 10, 2002)

http://oooo-a3.blogspot.com/20....html
Not this noise?


----------



## steven7677 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: Clunk/rattle noise from rear hatch area (michA3er)*









Are you talking about the plastic covers hanging right next to the wheels?
I've been having rattles forever!
I took the car to the dealership but they said these shouldn't be the problem...
so i've lived with the rattle for another 2 years...










_Modified by steven7677 at 3:51 PM 12/13/2009_


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Clunk/rattle noise from rear hatch area (steven7677)*

Those are the shields and the definite culprit. 
I had mine replaced once. They didn't hold up long and started to rattle again.
I decided to rip them off. Fixed.
The shields have little tabs that keep them secure. Unfortunately, the tabs have a flaw in design and have a weak/thin spot. Once one of those tabs fails, its rattle city.
Sorry to hear some of you have been putting up with that while trying to enjoy driving. Just remove them. no tools required. Pull and twist and snap operation.


----------

